# ? ICD-10 code for Candy Cane Roux limb syndrome



## donna3679 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have researched but with wording being different, does any one know the ICD-10 Code for Candy Cane Roux limb syndrome.  It is when a gastric bypass patient loses alot of weight and over time the Roux limb (which is small intestine rerouted to connect with stomach pouch formed) becomes bent to look like a "candy cane". Patient's have a lot of trouble eating, and a small bowel resection is performed to remove the "candy cane" .


----------

